# my clans home



## mike k (Jun 22, 2010)

hope this is the right section 
cant find a section that quite says mouse room

well here is a few pics of my rodent shed
mostly rats as just started the mice section

here the view from the door









top cage hairless rats
bottom cage 2 does with there litters one had them sat the other today









heres my other rat cages with the lemmings on top









heres my meeses lab tubs have 2 mice in each they will have there own tub/bigger tub when the are pregnant









hope u people like

thanks mike


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

very nice mike!

looks a little like my shed/garage!

i have to get some lab cages tho.


----------



## mike k (Jun 22, 2010)

got some off another site think u know which one
can send u a pm with who it is


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah i know who's selling them i think, but i have no more cash for them at the mo.

oh btw there is an 'environment' section, a mod can just move the whole thread there.

I have 6 converted boxes for my fancy mice at the moment; with room to add more. I have 2 large rat cages, one for my does and one for bucks. Then i have 2 3ft tanks for nursing does and running babies a little. I tend to keep my litters down in size and have had no trouble selling pets.


----------

